# Need to know ASAP: will newer 750i brute rims fit 2006 650i?



## bruteified (Mar 2, 2013)

I had an awesome deal come up for a newer set (2012-2013) 750i rims and 27 inch big horns that are almost new that I was going to buy later toady but then I started reading the rims might not fit my 2006 650i. Something about the newer rims being hub centric and not working on the older bikes. 

Can somebody clarify this ASAP? I can get them for 450$ which is sweet but don't want to do it if I can't use them of course. I like that style of OEM rim better than the older ones. 

Thanks!

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------

Ps: I searched everywhere and couldn't get a positive answer if the new rims are hub centric of they would work on my machine


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

I would think they would work. Both machines bolt pattern is 4/110 . If your not sure take some measurements of your rim and compare it to the new rims.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

No, they won't. Because the older wheels are lug centering and the new one are hub. The new wheels won't take the tapered lugs and without the hub tabs for centering, there is nothing to center them with the flat lugs. Now that being said, there are some adaptive spacers out there you could use.


----------



## bruteified (Mar 2, 2013)

What kind of spacers do you know what they are called or where to get them?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

They are called hub centric.








They attach with tapered lugs just like your stock rims. Then they have the centering part that sticks out so your new wheel will be positioned correctly.


----------

